# 100 Favorites: # 24



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden (EMI)*












D Smith said:


> I'm not a natural fan of Bruckner so it takes a really perfect performance to make his symphonies work for me.


I've been listening to Bruckner tonight, and I feel the same way. Bruckner has never come "naturally" to me either. That said, this performance of the Seventh is the _single most staggering Bruckner recording that I've ever heard_, bar none. Jochum somehow makes this sprawling, epic symphony sound personal and intimate. This is easily one of my favorite recordings, and I would recommend it to everyone without hesitation.


----------

